# A Squirrel's Story



## divinewind_007 (Jun 13, 2006)

This didnt happen to me, but the other crew that was on shift with us. They went to a unresponsive  all where the local first responders responded. After climbing the stairs here is what they found:

2 squirrels
1 AED 
1 pt.  in full code
AED advised shock and they shocked  and pt got pulse back and started breathing. 

woot!!!   Good Job......Now for the rest of the story!!! 









AED remained hooked to pt. as they went down stairs. Apparently the AED started reading de-fib due to the jostling from going downstairs and AED advised schock.  Before they could say no dont do it squirrel number 2 hit the shock button. :glare: 

Luckily everyone lived from the jolt....even the pt.


----------

